Ask HN: What is the dumbest thing you do but do anyways? - totalthrowaway
======
BagPiper5000
Alcohol by far.

Also cocaine.

MDMA.

Sugar.

Develop software skills a tiny bit in a bunch of languages and areas without
becoming an expert at anything or finishing projects.

------
luhego
I keep buying books that I don't have time to read. For example, I bought 6
books yesterday on Black Friday. I will probably read one or two. It just feel
too good to buy things.

------
monkey26
Drink and stay up too late.

Kids and wife go to bed. Have a drink catch up on a few things. Should just
stop there. Next thing you know I’ve had 3-4 strong beers and it’s 2am.

------
bbody
Eating too much sugar and not exercising enough.

------
buboard
i keep building sites that dont make any money

------
dhruvkar
Buying domain names I never use.

~~~
rman666
I’m glad I finally broke this habit. I probably bought hundreds over the
years! I’m down to about 5 now :-)

~~~
stockkid
Kudos for breaking the habit. Did you let them simply expire, or sold them?

------
iSloth
Undervalue self in salary discussions and negotiations.

------
rman666
I clip too many articles and URLs that I never read!

------
CM30
Probably eating too many sugary snacks, since I've got a bit of a sweet tooth.

I also tend to put things off a bit much. Got way too many projects I need to
get around to finishing, tons of articles and videos I need to actually
read/watch at some point, and a ton of things I generally want to do that I
never get around to actually trying.

------
rurban
Engaging in open source communities with my real name. Never do that. Always
use synonymes.

It's not that you cannot behave or might behave unprofessional. It's the
others, and it will backfire one day.

------
methusala8
Not building right routines to take advantage of the opportunities that life
is presenting. Not having a good sleep routine is the chief one among these.

------
quickthrower2
Pay $4 for coffee

------
el_dev_hell
Working for "the man".

------
mbfg
Living

------
JJarrard
Smoking Staying up late

------
quickpost
Overeating

